# Proper swarm trap set up



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

Empty brood comb would probly work better. I would not want any type of food for bees in my trap. lemon grass oil will just get their attention but it won't keep thier attention unless they are looking for a home. I am not a great trapper but have caught a few. 
Cheers
gww


----------



## Buzz-kill (Aug 23, 2017)

Don't put any honey, nectar, syrup in the trap. Empty comb.


----------



## AR1 (Feb 5, 2017)

A frame of old comb with lemon grass oil worked Okay for me this last spring. I got two. Both were about 5 feet off the ground in trees. 
Make sure to block the entrance so bees can get in but mice can't. I didn't, and most of my traps were nice nesting sites for wood-mice.


----------



## ShrekVa (Jan 13, 2011)

If you can get some slumgum and smear the inside lid it works very well as an attractant. The smell lasts because when it's cool it hardens and as the sun hits the box it warms up and smells like home, scent lasts a very long time. An old comb helps but isn't necessary when the box has that much hive smell.


----------



## AR1 (Feb 5, 2017)

ShrekVa said:


> If you can get some slumgum and smear the inside lid it works very well as an attractant. The smell lasts because when it's cool it hardens and as the sun hits the box it warms up and smells like home, scent lasts a very long time. An old comb helps but isn't necessary when the box has that much hive smell.


Hmm. Makes sense. Never heard of slumgum before, had to look it up on wiki.


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

Ar1
I get lots of mice, probly 50 percent cause I leave my traps out. Sometimes the mice are even willing to enlarge thier own entrance. If it is any consulation, I did catch a swarm this year in a trap that still had bits of a mouse nest in the bottom of it. I also caught one that had more ants on a feed bag that I had used as an inter cover then I have ever seen. I had better and cleaner traps close enough that the bees could have did better. Go figure.
Cheers
gww


----------



## Kcnc1 (Mar 31, 2017)

Ok, thanks for the info, I have some slumgum and will get more by spring. I have one of those metal disc entrances. With about a 1inch circular hole. Should I put some wider screening over this or is it small enough?


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

kcnc1
I have never did it but have seen it suggested to place a nail across the center of the hole to keep birds from using it. I do leave my hives out all year but I am not sure if a mouse wants in bad enough and yout trap is untended for long periods of time that it is possible to keep mice out. 
Good luck
gww


----------

